# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Desinformación absoluta...

## F. Lázaro

Ya estamos otra vez, todos los años igual... ya empieza a ser cansino




> http://www.hoy.es/20140213/local/pre...402130720.html
> 
> En territorio pacense, el dato de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) habla de que *los pantanos del Zújar y Orellana sueltan 740.000 litros por segundo al río Guadiana*, caudal que obviamente aumenta al recibir agua de otras presas pequeñas y afluentes


Entre Orellana y Zújar, no llega ni a 400 m3/s. No cuesta tanto entrar en el SAIH.

----------

saihguadiana (16-feb-2014)

----------

